# Atlantic Technology is Poised to Release a New In-Ceiling Atmos Speaker (IC-6 OBA)



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Object Based Audio is one of the more exciting Home Theater tech advancements in recent years. Not only does it add a sense of dimensionality to sound that we’ve yet to experience, it’s also adaptive to varying setups. Because Atmos and DTS-X code sounds as objects (as opposed to assigning them specific channels), Object Based Audio can adapt itself to operate on a variety of speaker configurations. 










_The IC-6 OBA features a unique tweeter mounting configuration._​

If you’re considering outfitting your Home Theater for Atmos/DTS-X duty, then your first and best option is to install in-ceiling speakers. This begs the question: will a standard in-ceiling speaker suffice? Depending on your room ceiling height, possibly. The good news is that speakers designed specifically for Object Based Audio are beginning to trickle onto the market.

Recently, Atlantic Technology revealed a new in-ceiling speaker made just for Object Based duty. The IC-6 OBA is designed to create holographic three-dimensional realism. Atlantic says the speaker’s frequency response and wide dispersion capability eliminate hot spots (areas where the sound is much louder) potentially experienced with typical in-ceiling speakers. This kind of characteristic is especially important considering most enthusiasts are deploying either two or four speakers in their ceilings; technology to eliminate localization and other distracting annoyances is a definite plus.










_Side views of the IC-6 OBA._​

The IC-6 OBA is an 8-inch wide by 4-inch deep speaker that weighs just a hair under 4-pounds. It’s comprised of one 6 1/2-inch polypropylene woofer and dual 1-inch silk dome tweeters. The tweeters are mounted using a bridge design as opposed to a mounting pole, which the company says reduces resonance and vibration. Atlantic says the IC-6 has a nominal impedance of 6 ohms, a sensitivity of 88dB, and a frequency response of 48-22kHz. Atlantic plans to offer optional ceiling back-boxes and square grills to match the speaker (sold separately).

Pricing and availability for the IC-6 OBA will be released soon.

Of course, in-ceiling options aren’t ideal for everyone. Atlantic offers a module-based up-firing speaker (44-DA) that doesn’t necessitate in-ceiling installation. The module, itself, has sound absorbing inserts to eliminate lateral reflections, isolating sound on an upward path. Using a 5 1/4-inch polypropylene woofer and a 1-inch silk dome tweeter, Atlantic designed the speaker components so that the tweeter is positioned at the apex of the woofer (in a co-axial format). This design strives to create for perfect time coherence in ceiling reflected sounds.










_The 44-DA Atmos module has sound absorbing inserts to eliminate lateral reflections._​

The module’s 5 1/2-inch (H) x 8 3/8-inch (W) x 9 ½-inch (D) cabinet is made to sit atop Atlantic's System 4400 speakers, however they could potentially be integrated with nearly any brand. 

The 44-DA is available in Satin Black or Gloss Black finish and list for $499 per pair.

_Image Credits: Atlantic Technology
_


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting, they should send you a set of those ceiling speakers to demo for us. :yes:


----------

